# Mucus in poop?



## skeleton-ships (May 6, 2014)

I found a raisin in the cage that contained mucus, and I'm not sure if it's normal. I don't know for sure which of my two female rats it was from, but it was fairly large and in a pile of poop, so I'm assuming it was Rumple since she is older and bigger than Belle is. The poop wasn't necessarily runny, but it wasn't as firm as their raisins usually are. Rumple was a bit more withdrawn tonight, but she also had a pretty exhausting day of exploring so it may just be that she's sleepy. I also have been trying to introduce them to some fresh foods. The pet store I got them from fed them only lab blocks, so I've been trying to slowly introduce some fresh fruits and veggies. Yesterday Rumple had a piece of apple that was crumb sized, and today she had a little piece of banana about the size of half my pinky nail. Belle didn't have anything outside of the lab blocks, because she turns up her nose at any snacks I try to give her, which is the other reason I think it may have been Rumple's raisin. Does anyone know if I should be concerned about this or what I should do about it (if anything)? Thank you!


----------



## autokate (Mar 17, 2014)

If it's just the one raisin that has appeared this way, I wouldn't worry too much yet. Be sure to keep an eye on their poops for the next couple weeks though. While you're worried about it, I'd clean out the poops daily in an attempt to keep a really close eye on it. Yes, sometimes introductions of new foods can change the consistency of poops. It does that with humans too ;-) Did you happen to take a picture of it? I know that sounds gross, but sometimes pictures can speak 1000 words! Oh & I would continue with the food introductions. I'm sure eating lab blocks gets boring ;-) Good luck and let us know if anything changes!


----------



## skeleton-ships (May 6, 2014)

Okay, thank you! I've been keeping an eye on them, and the rest of the raisins seem to be normal. Maybe I'll just lay off the banana for now! I did take a picture of it in case I needed to bring her to the vet. I'll keep introducing them to new foods and hopefully find some that Belle likes too!


----------



## autokate (Mar 17, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------

